# Low amh levels totally gutted



## Tiffeny

This is my first time here. I had a failed ivf cycle 8 weeks ago and ontop of tha the clinic have told me that I have a low amh level 1.4 and I will never concieve. They even said I shouldn't have had ivf so why did they put me through it. I am so devestated I dint know how to deal with this.


----------



## Miranda7

They're talking tosh - of COURSE you can try IVF!

Did they say whether it was 1.4 ng/L or 1.4 pmol?

Whichever - there are ladies here who have conceived with worse AMH than that. Mine was 0.69 ng/L, and there are people with 0.1 who have got pregnant.

Hop over to the Poor Responder thread, under IVF general chit chat, and ask them.

Also, look into DHEA - I swear it made all the difference to me (not to be confused with DHA!)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## the_gruffalo

Hi Tiffeny,

So sorry your last cycle wasn't a success   .

I've got low AMH (1.2) but still managed to produce 5 eggs- unfortunately the 2 embryos they replaced didn't implant but that's down to my bad luck, nothing to do with my AMH level.

My this treatment was self-funded at an NHS assisted conception unit who didn't know my AMH level, and when I told them the level at my review appointment they suddenly wouldn't treat me any more (cynical old me thinks they don't want to affect their success statistics!), but I changed clinics and am going to have another go on a different treatment protocol to see if that brings better results.  Maybe you should start researching other places who will be able to tailor your treatment to better suit your AMH levels?

I'm now taking loads of vitamins (including DHEA that Miranda mentions) to try to improve egg quality so that even if I only get a few eggs they are the best quality I can make them.  Check out 'Angelbumps fertility protocol' on the pre-treatment thread for some ideas on what can help with the quality of eggs etc.

Good Luck,

Gill xx


----------



## Tiffeny

Thanks both of you forgot to say in my last message that they said a donor is my only option. I never thought I would ever feel as bad as I did when the ivf failed and I amazed myself at how quickly I bounced back but this is a totally different type of grief it feels so final. My dp doesn't know what to do I can't even be bothered to get out of bed I just can't face normality. You mentioned a drug dhea where can I get this from? X

Tiff xxxx


----------



## Juicy

Tiffeny, i'm so sorry you're going through this but if your AMH is 1.4 ng/ml then I hope you can take some comfort from the fact that I too have had a baby with lower AMH than you.  It is not the be all and end all - if you had embryos to transfer on the cycle you've just done then why are your clinic being so down on your chances?  

loads and loads of FFs have had the donor egg speech and gone on to get pregnant with their own eggs!

I also took DHEA before my successful cycle - you can buy it online from agestop.com. I took 75mg (3 tabs) per day, 50 in the morning and 25 at night, for 14 weeks.  It is not a drug as such but a naturally occurring hormone which decreases in our bodies as we get older.  Some people with prematurely aged ovaries probably have lower levels of dhea naturally than other people their age, so supplementing with it seems to help

good luck and don't give up hope!

Hi Miranda


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hi Tiffeny, so sorry you're going thru all this. As the other ladies have said 'don't give up'!!  I'm in similar situation myself, my AMH is 1.7 and on both ivf cycles I only produced 2 eggs for ec. On each occasion both eggs fertilised and I had the embryos replaced. Unfortunately they didn't implant but as Gill said, thats nothing to do with AMH, thats just bad luck on my part. 
When you're feeling a bit better maybe you could look into different clinics?  I can't understand why your clinic said that you would never conceive, thats terrible. You had embryos to transfer this last time and so you can and will again!  
Stay positive Tiffeny, I hope you pick yourself up soon hon. 
Best of luck, and let me know how you get on
PaddyGirl xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

My DH did not want to accept that donor was our only option - it took him 3 years of denial, anger, low self esteem, wanting to split up etc. It is a grief process that has to be worked through.

I am not saying that you should not try again with your own eggs, but if a donor is the ultimately best chance of a baby - do consider it - don't rule it out completely. You will still be pregnant, give birth and love your baby.


----------



## Guest

Tiffeny

While there is an egg there is a way!...Can I ask how did you respond to your IVF and what protocol did they try with you? the MOST IMPT thing with AMH and FSH is actually AGE and you have that on your side!    .... many clinics have no experience in dealing with ladies with this issue so they just give up.....I take the view that moving to DE is a truly fantastic step but you need to feel you have exausted a few possibilities first  - so do get another, more infomed  opinion - The Lister in London are tip top - this I can assure you 

Good luck!
xxx


----------



## bizi5

Tiffeny - I totally agree with Lukey, AMH will help doctors decide which doses of stim drugs you may need but it does not determine whether you will be successful or not. My AMH was 0.7ng at it's lowest, I am (considerably  ) older than you and currently pg with a natural pg.

Please try another clinic with a better approach and reputation (and success rates) - I am a Lister girl too so cannot recommend them more highly - or as I think you are in the Midlands, how about Care in Nottingham?

Lots of luck and don't be fobbed off!

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Bizi - Care Notts told us we could only have DE there with high FSH and low AMH, and that was by letter (3 days before our consultation) they didn't even have the decency to talk to us face to face.

Tiffeny - Like Mir said pop onto the PR thread there are loads of ladies on there who have proved the Dr's wrong    some clinics  reallt do just want to do a one size fits all kind of IVf so aren't interested in more difficult cases.


----------



## bizi5

Driver - I take it back about Care then - how awful for you! Thanks for pointing that out.

Tiffeny - what are your FSH levels as well?

xx


----------



## wishy-washy

Hi Tiffeny, I just wanted to send you lots of these     

Don't give up hope, get yourself onto the PR (poor responder) thread as Miranda, Driver and others have mentioned. They really helped me pick myself up, dust myself off and look to the future when I was told the same thing in December.

I had only just turned 32 when I found out my AMH was 2.13 (not sure what scale as told me on the phone when I rang as they didn't even bother to let me know results I paid hundreds of £'s for). I know what it is like to get that shocking news when you’re 31. I agree that the only reason that some clinics give the DE speech and turn us away is because they want to protect their stats and they have a steady supply of customers (couples paying thousands for treatment) so can afford to dump the more challenging cases. But you'll see on the PR thread that there are very good clinics out there that are fantastic and like a challenge and are successful with PRs. 

Does your clinic offer counselling, I found it invaluable to pull myself out of the hole. 

As for me. I left my review consultation in January after my cancelled treatment a mess, similar to how you sound now. But after nearly 4 years without a wiff of a natural pregnancy my dream came true. We were originally referred with male factors. There are a few girls on the PR thread with natural pregnancies. My consultant in Jan said that I would have the same % success rate with a natural pregnancy as I would have with IVF (assuming my tubes etc were clear, never had them checked). We would probably have tried IUI next as DH improved his sperm quality. 

The doctor in December that cancelled my treatment before EC said I would never have a biological child of my own and they wouldn’t offer me treatment again with my own eggs. Tomorrow I have my 12 week scan, Just wanted to show you that the doctors can be wrong. 

Welcome to FF, I’m so glad you’ve found your way here. 
 Wishy-Washy


----------



## PaddyGirl

Congratulations Wishy-Washy - what wonderful news!!  And thanks for sharing that with us, just goes to prove that sometimes the experts can be wrong.  

PaddyGirl
xxx


----------



## Tiffeny

I cannot tell u all how grateful I am for your responses joining this site is helping me more than ever. My fsh level was 16 but although the test was done well in advance of the ivf cycle the clinic over looked it and only noticed it when I had my scan to down regulate. When they noticed the result they said I needed my ahm testing but it was too late to stop the cycle. I produced 4 follicles and they decided to give me the max dose of seprecur. I had 3 eggs retrieved and 2 fertilised and were grade 2. I started bleeding 2 days before my pregnancy test was due. I then went back and had the amh test done. It took 5 weeks for the result to come back and went to see them yesterday. They wouldn't let me see the consultant because I'm nhs! The doctor said that I will not respond to ivf when I asked her why they did not do this test before she said they had made it practice in the last month! I know I have to grieve it just feels like the end of the world right now.


----------



## fairywings

and welcome to Fertility Friends Tiffeny 

The other ladies have given you some great advice and ideas already, but I will leave you some board links to help you round the areas mentioned a bit more easily! 

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * CLICK HERE

*Poor Responders ~* CLICK HERE

This was mentioned, so thought you could have a peek.....
*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Keep in touch

Fairywings xx


----------



## Miranda7

Tiffeny - I had four follicles the first time - four eggs, one fertilised, BFN.

The cycle two I had four eggs, two embryos and one baby. It bloody well CAN be done - don't grieve, just get angry that they're writing you off.

Wishy - oooh, 12-week scan! Exciting!


----------



## emak

Hi Tiff ,i just wanna add my tuppence worth ,im just soooooo angry with your clinic ,sometimes it really makes me wonder WTF .If i had of listened to the doctor after my first failed tx who told me to "give up" i wouldnt be sitting here typing this 11 weeks pg .I too have low amh 1.1 and couldnt recommend the Lister highly enough ,i still only managed to produce 3 eggs on 450 menopur X 14 days stims but remember all you need is that one golden egg .You def should pay a visit to poor responders thread as the ladies there know their stuff and are very helpful ,ohhhh and i would also look into dhea ,i took it prior to last tx and i do think it helped with quality,
Good luck Emma


----------



## Tiffeny

Can anyone tell me how to go to a different thread?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Not sure what you mean?

If you want to look at other threads go to index, find a section and click, then look at the topics.

If you want to start a new thread, go to the relevant section and start new topic.


----------



## Guest

Tiffeny - if you've made eggs with max dose DRegs then you can def keep trying!!! - it makes me so mad when someone as young as you is told to stop before you've even tried anything new  - it's not as if you made no eggs for goodness sake      (sorry  )...DO get another opinion - few places really know what to do in your situation  - you can get a satelite clinic to work with you if you choose treatment at The Lister by the way, so you don't have to come to London all the time at all. Good luck with whatever you decide   

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Here's the link to the Poor Responders thread.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=234100.405;topicseen


----------



## leraj

Hi Tiffeny

Just wanted to let you know that I think they are wrong when they say you could never conceive with an amh of 1.4.  My amh is 0.01 the lowest I have ever heard of! When I got the result I felt like my life was over. 

I had the test done in January of this year. But five months before that I manged to get pregnant. I lost the baby at 7.5 weeks but the point I'm making is that I got pregnant (managed to ovulate, get fertilised, implant, grow a sac etc) even with an almost non-existent amh. I got pregnant again three months later and again lost that one too - this time at 6 weeks. But believe it or not, we're still trying! Don't give up, if I can get pregnant twice at 43 years of age with an amh of 0.01 then it must be entirely possible for you too - and hopefully to go all the way. 

Although I'm still trying naturally, I've also had to come to terms with the fact that DE is going to give me a much, much better chance of having another baby. Give DE a bit of time to sink in but  STILL KEEP TRYING! too.

Leraj xx


----------



## julymermaid

Hi Ladies,

It is such a relief to come across this thread.  Right now I feel like my life is over ...

I am 36 and a newbie .... my first IVF cycle was cancelled a week ago.

Am having the worst possible day ever again ... I know I did think the cancelled IVF couldn't be topped....but got my AMH results today and I'm a miserably low 0.4 pmol/l

I was 12.8 just six months back and since then I've had an Endometriosis surgery which seems to have damaged my ovaries !!

I am gutted and have spent the last six hours in bed crying myself silly.

Is there still hope?  Does anyone know of anyone conceiving with low AMH?

Please please please let me know if you have ... I'm desperate for some hope and can use anything at all that keeps up my hopes of being a mum someday 

-July


----------



## wishy-washy

oh July sendig you loads of hugs     really feel for you. I had a cancelled cycle last dec and know how hard that is coupled with a low amh result. 

Take a look at Mirandas signature above her amh was i think O.69 and she had a little one. 

take a look at the latest poor responders thread think its Poor responders part 112 now. 

have you read diana mills book endometriosis and fertility. I read this last September and then did dairy and wheat free diet for a while and added various suppliments and believe this made a difference in getting pregnant naturally, after 4yrs without a whiff of natural pregnancy.

please excuse all typos texting on phone.

Does your clinic offer councelling? I found this invaluable to pull myself together after my cancelled cycle. 

Please don't loose hope but if you need to do get angry and feel sorry for yourself as you need to get it out. I screamed down the phone at my mum for 20 mins until I lost my voice the day I had my treatment cancelled aand was told I had low ovarian reserve. 

Take your time but get in touch witht the girls on the pr thread as they are a wealth of knowledge.

xxxxxx Wishy-Washy


----------



## wishy-washy

July, I meant to ask how many follies you hadwhen they cancelled your cycle and what protocol you were on.

This first cycle is a learning one and drs can learn from this for future cycles. there a some specific clinics that work with poor responders and have protocols designed to suit so there is potential to have a better response with diff protocil. 

So sorry you have to go through this     I know how you feel but you can come out the otherside, I did.

WWx


----------



## julymermaid

Dear Wishy,

Thanks thanks thanks ever so much for replying 

I'm just thankful to be able to at least talk to someone about this.

I had 9 follies in my first cycle and only 1 went to 17 mm so they advised against going ahead.

I can't imagine how my AMH can nose dive from 12.8 to 0.37 pmol in just 5 months!!

Is there a possibility of an error?
I'm with the London Bridge fertility centre.  

They literally just posted me my AMH results via email without even so much as a phone call to explain what it means .... so much for sensitivity ....Now I'm sat here confused and scared and gutted and don't have a clue what it all means ....


----------



## julymermaid

Dearest wishy,

Just re-read your post ...(this time with my brains back on !)  Thanks again
 

Hope you are doing well with your cycles ?  
Which clinics would you recommend for low AMH results?

Is AMH all that matters you think? Also...should they be testing me for AMH just 24 hours after I stop taking my stimms?

Sorry ...lots of questions .... I'm just so confused right now and a little cross with my clinic as well .
And I know how you felt when you were at your mum's .... Times like this I miss having mine around (I lost my parents some time back)
DH is trying to be so supportive but I guess he too must feel confused and disappointed with the results ....

Can't tell from your signature how you're getting on .... but here's a truck load of positive energe coming your way ...


----------



## wishy-washy

July, 

so sorry you've lost your parents thats so sad. 

The girls on the PR thread can advise on best clinics.

I think it was little Jenny that did lots of research into AMH and basically you shouldn't rely on it as not really scientific. There is a PR research thread that has lots of info but unfortunalty don't know the link. If you can find the Poor responder thread you'll get directed to the right place.

I have been extreamly lucky and got a natural suprise pregnancy, 1st in 4yrs of trying. It turned out at 12 week scan that its identical twins. I'm currently 29 week pregnant and feel like the luckiest person in the world. I hope that this will be you in the future and you can offer hope to others.

Looking at your signature your cycles were veryclose together I wonder if that had an effect on your recent poor response. Not sure if ivf drugs effect reading, I remember thinking the same when I had mine done. Do you have a review appointment at your clinic? 

I only had one folicle onmy last cycle but got pregnant naturally 2 months later.

 WW


----------



## Diddy16

Wow! Congratulations Wishy. That's fantastic-hope all continues to go well!
July-I think you should ask for another blood test to check your AMH. My clinic did 3 altogether. The first was 0.1 so they did another one but something went wrong and it wasn't 'assayed' whatever that means! My third one did come back the same as the first but, my point is mistakes are made and your levels do seem drastically different in a short space of time. Take control and ask for another test.
I am new to all this too and am due to start IVF in November. I'm worried about my AMH but want to at least try once with my own eggs. DE is a big step.
Good luck chick.
xx


----------



## julymermaid

Dear diddy,

Thanks for your reply 

So glad you are starting IVF soon and 0.1 is not the end of the world at all ... there are women in other forums that I browsed who had an AMH of 0.0 and have conceived naturally ...so please don't lose hope ... the trick is to remember that AMH also varies from cycle to cycle and has not been proven to be conclusive as a test. There are plenty of posts around this in the PR thread which gave me a lot of hope.

Which clinic are you with ? I've heard Lister and Oxford Fertility are specially good with low AMH counts.

I spoke to the doctor today at the Bridge centre and asked him why the hell did he not do an AMH before my first IVF protocol ... and all he did was hmmmd and huhhhhd and confused me even further...  

He kept saying that its very odd for AMH to go down from 12.8 to 0.4 like this ... and it shouldn't happen....so I asked if it could happen due to the Endo surgery? And he says maybe ...so why didn't u test me  ...to which he says ...well normally even surgery wouldn't impact it that much ...  
So i was like ...ok then what the bloody hell will ??  And he says ... I dunno ...its odd !!!!!!!!! 

So i asked if we should get it re-tested incase it might be an error ...to which he immediately agreed and said I should go ahead... will it be free? of course not !!! (Heaven forbid!  )
I wish he would get his head out of his [email protected]!* for one second and look at it from my perspective ...cuz all he did was confuse me even further !!!

I wanna   up a few people at the Bridge today ... I'm so very very cross with their whole attitude towards this ...

Anyways I plan to walk in there tomorrow, pick up all my reports and walk out and bang the door shut behind me as I do ... 
I really truly hope people at the Lister are better than this .....

When do you expect to get the all clear to try again ? You mustn't give up ... This WILL work ...and when in doubt, (watch this video... it amazes me and inspires me to be this positive and happy !! - not that I'm any good at it 



 ) stand up on a sink and pump your fist and say ..'I can do anything I want ...' LOL!

Take care hun  and here's lotsa happy vibes coming your way ...keep me posted on your IVF cycle ... I'm hoping to start mine soon with Lister as well.


----------



## bizi5

The Lister are definitely better than that, girls! They also don't use AMH as an indicator of whether you can try with your own eggs - they use it as a guideline to determine the dose of stim drugs that you might need - ie if AMH is low, you may need higher doses to get the best from your ovaries.
My AMH was 0.7 at it's lowest and I generally needed 450 Menopur for stims, but I still got between 5 and 9 eggs each time (and I was 40 at the time). And you can see from my signature that low AMH does not mean no chance of success with own eggs   .


Go for it, girls....... and lots of luck!
xxx


----------



## julymermaid

Thanks bizi5!!

That is so enouraging and hopeful that I want to do a little skip   

Here's to hoping ...  

Can't wait for my first Lister appointment tomorrow !!


----------



## Diddy16

Hi!
I'm actually in Cardiff so using IVF Wales. Have just found something else to worry about now too! I have an under active thyroid and, realise the thyroid stimulating hormone is connected to FSH. I was reading through some student notes (I'm a nurse) and came accross some stuff which I took no notice of at the time (little did I know back then!).
I was told that AMH cannot improve and that when tests have shown a result rise, this has been due to an error with the lab. But who knows? They also told me at the clinic that it's such a new test nobody really knows for sure.
I've been off work for 7 months following a skiing accident in Jan and subsequent surgery in April. So this year has been pretty horrendous for me so far. I'm hoping I can at least end it with something good happening to me! I went back to work yesterday on a phased return. I want to take a week off in November to coincide with potential egg collection(I know I'm jumping the gun!) but don't want to tell my boss why. The trouble is that our shifts are done so far in advance that It'll be too late to book annual leave after my appointment in Oct. Any ideas? If I can book it nowish then nobody at work needs to know. I just need to know how soon after I start treatment the egg collection will be. I'll be on a short cycle. I know everyone responds differently and the time it takes differs but if I had a rough idea I might be able to work it out.
Thanks to you all for your advice!
xxxx


----------



## Diddy16

Wow bizi5! Congratulations! You've given me some hope-thank you.
My AMH was 0.1 but FSH & LH normal. DP has 'super sperm'! I think it's my age as (to put it in your words) I'm knocking on a bit!
I'm wondering if I should be taking or doing anything before I start my treatment in Nov? Apart from looking after myself, eating healthily and trying not to get stressed!
xx


----------



## wishy-washy

Just a quick one tonight, 

July - so glad your feeling up beat today sounds like you've done a lot of research and are nicely clued up. There are also some clinics abroad for poor responders. 

Diddy -Have you heard of DHEA it can help improveegg quality.Again refer to the PR thread for more information.

Also I was taking Maca from Joyvits when I got pregnant naturally and am sure it helped, might even be the reason I'm having identical twins. 

Good luck everyone with your treatments and I do think being as informed as possible helps and it doesn't hurt to ask lots of questionsof your drs.

WW x


----------



## Diddy16

Have looked at DHEA but I don't want to take anything that involves hormones as I've got an under active thyroid and am on Thyroxine. I gathe it's not licensed in this country either so that worries me too.
xx


----------



## bizi5

July - I chuckled at your happy little skip   . Hope it goes well tomorrow - who are you seeing?


Diddy - There is an optimum range for thyroid function for fertility - don't know much about it myself, but have you looked at any thyroid threads on here? Am sure there is some good info to help advise you. Re trying to time your EC - to be honest a good clinic will not pre-determine when your EC will be - because everybody responds differently to stims and people can vary between cycles too. My first one was about 12 days of stims and my third was about 17 days - and the last one was the better one. You should have EC when your follies are ready and not after a set time. Plus different clinic protocols differ. I know how hard it is re work - and I am NHS too    - could you either pull a sickie or could you say you are having a a small gynae surgery - give them rough dates and then say that your surgery date was changed if EC changes?? Personally I was honest with my boss and she was very supportive - plus my hospital policy was to allow sick leave for IVF Tx - why not check your Trust's policy and see what it says?
Re prep for your Tx - I took a good fertility multi-vit (eg Zita West or Marilyn Glenville) + eskimo oil (DHA) capsules + royal jelly. The royal jelly was only for a few months before I got pg and I know a few other girls who it seemed to help too. Also the usual cut down on caffeine, alcohol etc   .


xxx


----------



## turtle32

Hi,
Just thought I'd tell you my story.  My AMH is 0.69 at the grand old age of 33 (32 when I was told that), and was told that it is 'borderline' to low egg reserves for my age.  My clinic gave me a 50% chance of 5 or more eggs on the microdose flare protocol, i produced 12, got a BFP (but miscarried), then 8 months later I got 5, but one little one growing inside me.
Don't give up Tiffany, use this site to gain more info and try and get a second opinion.
xx


----------



## julymermaid

Turtle32.... Thanks thanks thanks for all those positive words ...... And congratulations !! 

Bizi5 and WW - Will keep you posted how my consultation with Lister goes... and thanks for all your wishes...

Tiffany - All these positive stories must give you hope - I know they do give me lots !!

Diddy - so sorry to hear about your horrendous year darling ... I can relate to it in some ways as ha a cancer scare last november and two surgeries followed by an Endo surgery and now one failed IVF cycle ... but I'm keeping uber positive ... there's ALWAYS a way when you want something this bad ... maybe its not in the way you wanted it ...but it happens all the same !! 

You ladies have been so lovely , that I almost feel like a new person after having cried my eyes out ....  I'm sort of in the 'ignorance is bliss' mode right now about all these tests and numbers ... I refuse to acknowledge that they mean anything given all the contradictory stories ....

Lotsa love and light and     ladies .... have a fantastic day ....


----------



## Diddy16

Hi bizi5-popped into the clinic today on my way into work(it's in the same hospital which is handy). I asked about dates and things and have established that EC won't be with in the first 2 weeks of treatment so that helps. The nurse said they could sign me off sick but I've been off for 7 months following a ski accident and subsequent surgery and have only just returned to work on a phased return so don't want to do this. Seems I'll probably be able to book 2 weeks off then cancel one when I know which is good too. The reason I don't want to tell my boss is that she doesn't tend to keep things to herself even though she should. I just don't want lots of people to know in case I have to explain treatment didn't work.
Thanks for your advice about supplements. I'm going to start taking DHEA and will look into taking others.
xx


----------

